# Problème téléchargement SDK Iphone



## Gary222 (22 Mars 2010)

Bonjour, alors je vous explique mon soucis.

Je me débrouille un petit peu en programmation, je ne sais encore rien faire d'exceptionnel, mais au moins je sais utiliser les objets en C++ et je bidouille un peu en PHP.

Je serais intéressé par le développement d'applications Iphone, j'ai donc fais quelques recherches sur google ou j'ai trouvé un bon tuto pour démarrer.

Il me demandent donc de télecharger le SDK Iphone qui à priori est gratuit pour le simple développement (si on n'utilise que le simulateur iphone, que l'on exporte pas l'application sur un vrai Iphone ou sur l'AppStore).

Je me suis donc inscris sur le site de apple pour telecharger le SDK Iphone en question, mais je n'arrive pas à trouver de version gratuite, existe-elle toujours ?

Aussi lorsque je rentre mes identifiants Apple ID je retombe sur la même page ou je dois entrer mes identifiants (j'ai essayer de faire des erreurs, à ce moment la cela me dis que le mot de passe est incorrect, si je ne fais pas d'erreur cela me ramène sur la même page comme ci rien ne s'étais passé)

J'ai vraiment du mal avec tout ça, j'ai du louper quelque chose parce que je comprend rien, moi je veux tester le développement d'applications en suivant le tuto, après si il faut payer pour publier je le ferais, mais je ne souhaite pas payer juste pour tester...

Merci pour votre attention à mon sujet...


----------



## Diablovic (22 Mars 2010)

Sur cette page, tu te loggues et tu pourras télécharger le SDK.


----------



## Gary222 (22 Mars 2010)

Salut diablovic, merci pour ta réponse, mais justement le problème reste entier pour moi, lorsque j'essaie de me logger il n'y a pas de message d'erreur, cela me ramène seulement à la page ou je dois me logger (comme ci rien ne s'étais passé) pourtant j'ai même refais un compte pour être sur et le résultat est le même...

Je ne sais pas d'ou viens le problème... Je cherche un peu (encore) en attendant éventuellement une futur réponse...

A bientôt


----------

